# What is up with the SOTW server?



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Every couple of days i get a message that the server is too busy.....what is that? Can it be fixed? It's so frustrating. Last night I spent probably 20 minutes writing this long post to help out this one individual. i mean i was writing and writing and then I went through and checked my spelling and made sure it was fine. I hit submit and then it just looked like it was posting and kept going and going and going and finally some error message. I went back to try to get to the page with my long post and that wouldn't work. I tried multiple times to get my post back or to get on SOTW and finally I just gave up. I was so frustrated that I had spent 20-30 minutes of my time to do this and it's gone. Has this happened to anyone else or is it just me? Is it fixable? Or is SOTW just so huge that there isn't a solution for the enormous amount of sax players visiting and posting to this site? ( and just to let you know this has happened to me probably 3-4 times before) Thanks, Steve


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## blue boy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm with you. I just make sure to copy (as in copy/paste) as I go for long posts.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

'Server busy' all day long,
I could get on for small intermittent periods of time.
Navigational feezing was/is continual.

Freezing seems worse when posting.


----------



## DanPerezSax (Jul 9, 2007)

I've taken to doing a "select all" and copying every so often, and also writing shorter posts. And less of them.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

These threads come up often. One should go in Jazz House's "The Answer To Everything"... But seriously, I can just refresh my page for maybe a few times before it becomes normal again. At the max it takes a minute or two.


----------



## Mal 2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> These threads come up often. One should go in Jazz House's "The Answer To Everything"... But seriously, I can just refresh my page for maybe a few times before it becomes normal again. At the max it takes a minute or two.


Lucky you. When I hit the wall and the server stops responding, it's usually 20 minutes or more before it starts working again.


----------



## bobsax (Jul 26, 2003)

I've been here at SOTW from pretty much it's inception. This seems to be a fairly new problem.
I guess as the site grows and becomes more popular it puts more demands on the server.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

bobsax said:


> I guess as the site grows and becomes more popular it puts more demands on the server.


 I just went to 'who's online' and not even seven out of thirty pages are members.

Twenty three pages are guests.

I don't know if it is at all significant as far as demands on the server goes.


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

Today has been the worst yet.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

bobsax said:


> I've been here at SOTW from pretty much it's inception. This seems to be a fairly new problem.


Oh, I don't know. I've been here a long time, too, and in my early days on the forum, the connection would freeze or go blue all the time. When that would happen, I'd just fire up my 52K modem and start all over again.


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

Do long posts in a text editor or notepad then copy and paste them across.
Saves the frustration

Have to do that for work as we use basecamp for project management
(bit like a forum/message board) 
and get similar hassles that your posts just disappear during posting.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Another vote for copy/paste, if another vote was needed.

Sorry that happened to you Steve. It's happened to me too, but not recently, and that is how I learned to take out copy/paste insurance. The thing that surprises me is that I thought we just went to a new and better server, yet periodic freeze-ups are still with us. :dontknow:

I'll bet Harri _et al_ must be a bit frustrated too.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

Periodically, I just have to take a vacation from SOTW for this very reason. [Impnt] Lately, it's been getting pretty bad again. I feel a vacation coming on.  As it happens, I get a lot more done during those times. :shock:


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Cyclical problem. It would be nice for someone to look at this and figure out an approach that would address this over the long haul, before the problem emerges.


----------



## cymru97 (Aug 4, 2004)

gary said:


> When that would happen, I'd just fire up my 52K modem and start all over again.


Well La-Dee-Da, aren't you mister fancy pants! Bragging over us 28k users... shameless.

I experienced it a couple times yesterday, but immediately got back on. I too learned the copy and paste thing a while back, simple and saves a lot of potential frustration.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Nothing bothers me anymore.


----------



## Augman (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive noticed its slower lately too.

This is one of my favorite sites. Have you ever tried to talk about some of these subjects to a non sax player?

has anyone else had the same number of posts on their for a year?


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Last night I couldn't upload two different posts for about 20 minutes, and I couldn't just link to the forum either in a different window. Then when I was finally able to upload, I ended up with double posts on both threads, which I had to apologize for. Since I tend to be a tad verbose, I've been doing select/copy for any post longer than a paragraph since I lost a couple of long ones back when this all started last fall. Even so, it's all very frustrating.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

FYI, I received this from Harri (sent today at 12:05 PM GMT-5:00)



> Thanks for the note.
> The server has been swapping, so it has been very loaded. I optimized tables that have overflown.
> Unfortunately I am now away from my home office, so I cannot do much more than checking daily. I will check again in 24 houre.
> 
> ...


So, sorry folks. We're just going to have to be a little more patient.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

How 'bout limiting views to active forums to members only? Or perhaps limit the number of forums open to non-members? That'd cut down on the "guests" slowing/loading down the server.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

I've had what Steve describes happen to me, also. What I've done is try to make my posts as short and concise as possible, which is probably a good thing! But still it can be frustrating.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

JL said:


> I've had what Steve describes happen to me, also. What I've done is try to make my posts as short and concise as possible, which is probably a good thing!


I don't have enough technological chops to know the difference, but if shorter posts can cut down on the server load, how about, as mentioned in a recent thread, also cutting down on quoted posts by editing or not using the quotes altogether, especially an entire lengthy quote with embedded material that really isn't pertinent to a response? One really doesn't have to use a 12 inch quote just to say, "I agree".


----------



## bobsax (Jul 26, 2003)

I am seeing serious slowness 12:50PM Pac time


----------

